# Hulu Plus app



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anybody got the Hulu Plus app to actually work on their Thunderbolt yet? It says now supporting the Tbolt, but when in app it says device not supported.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

Absolutely no luck with the Hulu+ app here. Hopefully it will not be long before they fix it.


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

I haven't tried any paid content but the free video's work just fine for me. I'm stock rooted mr2.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## andr0id23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I know I've heard people say that they are getting the "device not supported" message while running CM 7 on the Bolt, and I can confirm that is the case for me as well. I haven't tried it on any other ROM.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm on CM7 as well and even tried editing the build.prop to read the device name as ADR6400L like stock says and that didn't work either.


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

I should have stated that I am running OMFGB in my last post. So I can confirm its not working on that.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

I get FC's when I try to start streaming on Bamf3 4.9...


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

Some people are reporting success when reverting host files, it didn't work for me however...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

huntken said:


> Some people are reporting success when reverting host files, it didn't work for me however...


I tried that and renaming the device in the build.prop file and neither worked for me.


----------



## determinato (Jun 15, 2011)

I get video playback not supported on CM7.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

We're probably missing some DRM stuff in our custom ROMs.


----------



## cspell (Jul 15, 2011)

I wrote to support about it not working on BAMF 2.1. On 2.1 I could run the app and pull the list of shows, etc. But when it went to play nothing would play.

I loaded the RC4.9 this afternoon and get nothing but FC when running the app.

The support guy came back and said, sorry, too bad, we don't support rooted phones.



> Thanks for trying Hulu Plus! As it turns out, we do not support rooted devices as it's difficult for our developers to troubleshoot issues and release updates on devices that are rooted. I do apologize.
> 
> Per your request, to cancel your Hulu Plus subscription, you can visit your Account page ( www.hulu.com/account ), click Cancel subscription in the Billing Information section, and you'll be taken to another page to confirm. If you cancel before your Free Trial ends, you will not be charged.
> 
> ...


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm running stock unrooted right now and still can't get it to work. No playback whatsoever.


----------



## Mr Joshua (Jul 16, 2011)

I had buffering and force close errors until I reverted my hosts file using Adfree Android. It's working great now (on BAMF 3.0)

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## airtightonline (Jul 14, 2011)

Mr Joshua said:


> I had buffering and force close errors until I reverted my hosts file using Adfree Android. It's working great now (on BAMF 3.0)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


Worked! Bamf 4.9


----------



## rafaelvelasquez2 (Jul 19, 2011)

works just fine on dhemke17's pure ginger aosp style 1.0.3. just download and go.


----------



## Daiko (Jul 12, 2011)

I used Scriptfusions option in menu to disable the ad blocking as reverting my hosts to an original state did not seem to fix the problem. I tried not only adfree but also the option within DasBamf toolbox.

Hulu+ app now works for me.

Bamf 1.8


----------

